# San Juan River - Closure Update



## [email protected]

tjligon25 said:


> I read this morning that "San Juan County Board of Health voted today to officially allow all local ordinances to expire and fall solely under the
> governor's orders. San Juan County will follow Governor Herbert's Phased Guidelines under the Orange (Moderate Risk)
> category with no alterations or variations." Gist that I got was 6ft social distancing, out of state visitors must self isolate for 14 days (river counts? idk on that, seems isolating) and no groups over 20.
> 
> I think the San Juan river was following local guidance on this issue, meaning they would assume the State orange level guidelines? We have a lunch May 21 and got email yesterday stating permits through May 7 have been cancelled and they are discussing rollover protocol, as other permits have done like G. Canyon, Dino, etc. Anyone have different or more info?
> 
> State Guidelines
> 
> San Juan Couty COVID update


I'm not much help but the smith is opening and in MT the 14 day quarantine is before getting to put in.


----------



## zercon

*San Juan*

I received information that said the same, no permits now, and they will allow launches after May 7. The did say that they will make changes as needed and will post any changes in a weekly basis. I'm not going to do my food shopping till the week before. Safety first.


----------



## RidgeLivin

In the same boat (HA!). Our launch is May 16th and we received the same email. 

They did automatically move us from Slickhorn E to Slickhorn C "due to the dire situation in the Navajo nation". I wouldn't be surprised if they open, but say no access to Navajo land. I don't think it's possible to get a Navajo permit right now anyways. I emailed the Navajo Nation a while back about requesting a permit for this trip, but never received a response.


----------



## Fly By Night

I have a 7/1 launch I have some concerns things won't be opened up yet or they'll be opened and closed again by the time my launch rolls around. I don't count on any trips being certain till you float around the corner and can't see the ranger anymore.


----------



## chardog

zercon said:


> I received information that said the same, no permits now, and they will allow launches after May 7. The did say that they will make changes as needed and will post any changes in a weekly basis. I'm not going to do my food shopping till the week before. Safety first.


This is the text of the email I received for my permit May 20. It doesn't specify what will be allowed after May 7. Can you provide a link to information that launches will be allowed after May 7?

_"The Bureau of Land Management (BLM) continues to serve the public while doing our part to address COVID-19. Following guidance from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention and recommendations from state and local public health authorities, the BLM has cancelled all permits for floating the San Juan River through May 7. 

The health and safety of staff and visitors is our number one priority.

If you are scheduled to launch May 8 or later, your launch reservation is not affected at this time; however, your reservation may be cancelled in the future or there may be smaller group size limits and additional requirements to launch. Local managers are continually monitoring and assessing the situation, and plan to reevaluate the closure each week.

If your reservation is or has been cancelled by the BLM, all prepaid fees will be or have been automatically refunded. We are also looking into the feasibility of rescheduling trips for later this year or “rolling-over” lottery awarded launch dates to the 2021 season. If you are interested in rescheduling your cancelled trip this year or rolling your lottery award over to 2021, please contact the Monticello BLM San Juan River permit desk at (435) 587-1544. We will put your name on a contact list and notify you of the next steps if we are able to implement these options.

We understand that this is an unprecedented situation and that people can be affected in many ways. If you wish to cancel your reservation during this time of uncertainty, you will also be eligible for a refund of your user fees and the potential options above. If you cancel your permit 30 days or less before your entry date, you will need to contact the Monticello BLM San Juan River permit desk at (435) 587-1544 to request a refund."_


----------



## chardog

RidgeLivin said:


> They did automatically move us from Slickhorn E to Slickhorn C "due to the dire situation in the Navajo nation".


That's odd since all the Slickhorn sites are adjacent to each other on river right, not the Navajo side. Perhaps there was another reason...


----------



## RidgeLivin

chardog said:


> That's odd since all the Slickhorn sites are adjacent to each other on river right, not the Navajo side. Perhaps there was another reason...


Slickhorn E is actually river left (the only Slickhorn on that side) and requires a Navajo permit to stay.


----------



## chardog

RidgeLivin said:


> Slickhorn E is actually river left (the only Slickhorn on that side) and requires a Navajo permit to stay.


 Thanks, I see that now. https://www.blm.gov/sites/blm.gov/f...uanriver_campsite-descriptions_01.14.2017.pdf


----------



## RidgeLivin

chardog said:


> Thanks, I see that now. https://www.blm.gov/sites/blm.gov/f...uanriver_campsite-descriptions_01.14.2017.pdf


I was actually pretty stoked with the change. Our priority choices were Slickhorn C for the second to last night and Oljeto for the last night. We ended up getting neither of those intitially and were assigned to Slickhorn E, but then they changed us to Slickhorn C and Oljeto after everything started happening and people started cancelling.


----------



## kwagunt2001

*seems to answer your question in the email you received*



chardog said:


> This is the text of the email I received for my permit May 20. It doesn't specify what will be allowed after May 7. Can you provide a link to information that launches will be allowed after May 7?
> 
> 
> 
> If you are scheduled to launch May 8 or later, your launch reservation is not affected at this time; however, your reservation may be cancelled in the future or there may be smaller group size limits and additional requirements to launch. Local managers are continually monitoring and assessing the situation, and plan to reevaluate the closure each week.


----------



## tjligon25

They did the same for us, had slickhorn E and Steer Gulch, for us they just removed Slickhorn E now we only have Steer Gulch. We just assumed it was because they could control when River right opens, but not River left so better safe to just not use the Navajo camps. That was another concern of ours - with no one using the left bank camps, how crowded will the right bank camps get? IE hard to find open ones, etc.

Just FYI to anyone who does have have launches: I spoke to Valerie from Val's San Juan Shuttles and she did say if and when the river opens she will be open to shuttle vehicles, with some added steps like wiping down high touch car surfaces with disinfectant wipes, etc. We were planning on providing sanitizer in each car for the drivers as well.


----------



## RidgeLivin

tjligon25 said:


> They did the same for us, had slickhorn E and Steer Gulch, for us they just removed Slickhorn E now we only have Steer Gulch. We just assumed it was because they could control when River right opens, but not River left so better safe to just not use the Navajo camps. That was another concern of ours - with no one using the left bank camps, how crowded will the right bank camps get? IE hard to find open ones, etc.
> 
> Just FYI to anyone who does have have launches: I spoke to Valerie from Val's San Juan Shuttles and she did say if and when the river opens she will be open to shuttle vehicles, with some added steps like wiping down high touch car surfaces with disinfectant wipes, etc. We were planning on providing sanitizer in each car for the drivers as well.


Thank you! I sent Val an email yesterday asking, but haven't heard back yet. 

Another FYI - I called the San Juan Inn yesterday (right by the Mexican Hat bridge) and they said we are welcome to stop in to top off on ice and water as we float by. 

I recall seeing very few folks camping on river left during our trip last year so hopefully that won't be an issue (if we do get to launch). Gotta hear soon, right? I'm assuming there will also be quite a few no-shows and maybe some will have to cancel due to group size limitations (again, if we're lucky enough for them to open.) I'm sitting on the edge of my seat.


----------



## STD*

Just got updated email today 5/6. Permits canceled now through 5/15.

Seems to update approx every week but only those with permits in the canceled time period receive the email.


----------



## RidgeLivin

Uggggggggggggggggggh. Now to decide what the hell to do with planning for our potential 5/16 launch.


----------



## RidgeLivin

Confirmed that BLM is assessing weekly and we should hear about 5/16 onwards next Wednesday.


----------



## kwagunt2001

*Same for the Chama*

BLM Taos will give an update on Rio Chama launches for 5/16 and beyond late next week. Currently closed through 5/15. 
Good luck Ridgelivin. I hope your trip happens.


----------



## RidgeLivin

kwagunt2001 said:


> BLM Taos will give an update on Rio Chama launches for 5/16 and beyond late next week. Currently closed through 5/15.
> Good luck Ridgelivin. I hope your trip happens.


I appreciate it! Luckily, it's a very small group so food prep and such isn't outrageous.


----------



## RidgeLivin

STD* said:


> Just got updated email today 5/6. Permits canceled now through 5/15.
> 
> Seems to update approx every week but only those with permits in the canceled time period receive the email.


What time did that email come through last Wednesday if you don't mind sharing? Just trying to figure out when to brace for disappointment this coming Wednesday.


----------



## RidgeLivin

San Juan closure extended. Our May 16th launch just got cancelled and refunded. I think they will make a determination for May 23 onwardws the middle of next week.

On a side note: After multiple recreation.gov refreshes this morning, I was somehow able to grab an abandoned Deso May 16 launch as a backup... so Deso here we come!!!


----------



## tjligon25

ours got axed as well... Launch was May 21


----------



## RidgeLivin

tjligon25 said:


> ours got axed as well... Launch was May 21


FYI - Keep an eye out for Deso launches if you're willing to audible. Can't believe I was able to grab one this morning.


----------



## tjligon25

Yeah there are two for this Saturday open, we are discussing with our group right now who can make the change, and quick...


----------



## zercon

*Permit fees*

Did recreation.gov refund your permit fees yet?


----------



## tjligon25

Yes we got our refund once we got the email


----------



## RidgeLivin

zercon said:


> Did recreation.gov refund your permit fees yet?


Refund just showed up on my credit card today.


----------



## tjligon25

Our group got lucky and a May 21 Deso permit showed up today, picked it up and we are able to keep our same San Juan dates...just a alternate location!


----------



## RidgeLivin

tjligon25 said:


> Our group got lucky and a May 21 Deso permit showed up today, picked it up and we are able to keep our same San Juan dates...just a alternate location!


Awesome! Exactly what we did. Launching in 2 days!!!


----------



## steevie8

Read into this what you will: the recreation.gov page for San Juan permits no longer has the yellow header about the closure.


----------



## lauramar

Got my hopes up for our May 28 launch - but yellow header is back on recreation.gov website today. Guess we'll hear in a few days but I'm not optimistic.


----------



## sfluckiger

Has anyone received cancellation notices for launches in the next week yet? Fingers crossed that no news is good news... I've been watching this closely over the last few weeks as we have a trip launching on May 31st.


----------



## royal

nothing yet, our launch is on the 26th


----------



## marusak

I have a launch on Saturday, 5/23. Haven't planned a damn thing yet so I don't get my hopes up.

I just spoke with BLM; they will be meeting tomorrow, Wednesday, around 11AM to decide. They did testing in Blanding this past weekend and looks like cases are spiking. Here is the data I'm looking at:

https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/us-map


----------



## 50119

I am concerned, for our June 25th launch. I too will not be planning much and in the end it might be returned to the pot.


----------



## royal

we have a may 26 launch, no word from BLM yet. I called the Monticello office just before 5 (the river office closes at noon)and the person answering the phone did not know if they had made a decision yet. waiting is fun


----------



## lauramar

Yellow header about river being closed is off rec.gov again. Hmmmm.


----------



## royal

Just got off the phone with the SJ river office. THE RIVER IS OPEN!!! starting Saturday the 23 may. checkins will be by phone. one of the river rangers will be calling you. heads up that the caller ID my not show "government" but "unknown caller" instead.


----------



## sfluckiger

*Fantastic News!*

I also just spoke with a gentleman from Wild Expedition shuttles that spoke with someone from the BLM this morning and confirmed that the river will be opening on the 23rd!

Enjoy your trips everyone!


----------



## PeachesVail

Are there any new stipulations to the permits? How many people are allowed?


----------



## royal

20 or less, no navajo permits, telephone check ins.

that's all I can remember.


----------



## steevie8

The previous post said group size is limited to 20. I can't find that anywhere on recreation.gov or the BLM website. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## waveTrain

I received the email from BLM. There appears to be no NEW group size restrictions. Additional social distance guidelines can be found here:
https://www.recreation.gov/permits/250986/additional-information


----------

